# TT FORUM.. WHERE HAVE YOU GONE?



## cat22 (Mar 11, 2009)

What's happened to the TT Forum? I first joined in 2009 when I bought my first TT Mk1, it was full of helpful tips. advice and amusing banter. I've now come back onto the site since px my MK1 for a MK2 Black Edition and so disappointed, same queries on the forum, ie "buying a TT, what should I look out for?", "what tyre pressures" over and over again, Blah Blah .... really? Then I go on to the Flame Room for a little bit of spice and find men moaning about their women not checking the oil, not cleaning the car and only just managing to put fuel in "using their debit card"!! Who gave the girlfriend the credit card in the first place? Doh! Come on guys and girls, we all know if we want a job done good we do it ourselves? Maybe the forum has lost its va va due to the MK2 being such an amazing car, not a lot to go wrong, where is the love??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, All the Love is still in the MK1 section, who could love a MK2 ?? :roll: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## cat22 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm with you there, much as I love my Mk2, I loved my Mk1 more!! When I see a MK1 now I'm like, ooohhh, that's such a lovely car!!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cat22 said:


> I'm with you there, much as I love my Mk2, I loved my Mk1 more!! When I see a MK1 now I'm like, ooohhh, that's such a lovely car!!!!


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

I'm sick to death of people coming in the f***ing flame room, moaning about the f***ing moaning. If it's not "Flamey"enough for you, why don't you f**k off back to the bottom of that rock.

How's that? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

To be honest, I think everything has been flamed by now buddy.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

cat22 has only made 11 posts in 6years!!
maybe if he could be bothered to contribute more [smiley=gossip.gif] , he would find the forum more interesting!!... :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

paulw12 said:


> cat22 has only made 11 posts in 6years!!
> maybe if he could be bothered to contribute more [smiley=gossip.gif] , he would find the forum more interesting!!... :roll:


6k of posts in nearly 2 years is ok tho? lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> paulw12 said:
> 
> 
> > cat22 has only made 11 posts in 6years!!
> ...


you just can't help yourself :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> you just can't help yourself :lol:


6.5k of posts now lol

J
xx


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, All the Love is still in the MK1 section, who could love a MK2 ?? :roll: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


Mk1 all the way baby [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > you just can't help yourself :lol:
> ...


I'd say that's borderline spamming!!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, All the Love is still in the MK1 section, who could love a MK2 ?? :roll: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


a Hoggy Home run!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Roller Skate said:


> I'm sick to death of people coming in the f***ing flame room, moaning about the f***ing moaning. If it's not "Flamey"enough for you, why don't you f**k off back to the bottom of that rock.
> 
> How's that? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> To be honest, I think everything has been flamed by now buddy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i think the OP has indeed taken your advice - maybe trolling another forum :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This forum started the deadly spiral the day the mk2 was announced :roll:


----------

